
For most paywalls, disable JavaScript - b199
You can get past most paywalls just by disabling JS. There are browser extensions available to do this. It would also stop some tracking scripts and won&#x27;t display Ads.<p>An Example I found earlier : https:&#x2F;&#x2F;github.com&#x2F;dpacassi&#x2F;disable-javascript
======
perilunar
You don't even need an extension if you don't want. Safari has 'Disable
Javascript' as an option in the Develop menu. Firefox and Chrome have the
option in the Developer Tools settings.

------
b199
That's a good point

------
thedevindevops
You also get past a lot of the GDPR stuff

